# Natural Holly Fork



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Made this fork out of a decent sized holy tree. Was nearly perfectly shaped so rasping it down to a lovely hammergrip was a breeze.

3 coats linseed oil, Stained with fruitwood varathane, and polished with beeswax mixture -


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

WOWWWWW!!! It's gorgeous!

Amazing work ...One of the best naturals I've seen in these forums. I mean it 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

stunning


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

It's a beauty...thanks sharing!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent work, almost hard to believe that was a tree branch 

LGD


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

A beautiful piece of wood, beautifully worked !


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I could give you junk and you would hand me back a treasure! Well done!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a lovely slingshot. Holly is very tough wood, and you have done a great job with it. Must have been tough to work with that grain seeming to run in every direction.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

That's a lovely frame there. Well done - a real beauty!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it, can`t beat the nattys


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Well managed!


----------



## David Morningstar (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Spectacular!!!!! I love it. :cookie:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Beautiful piece!*


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweeeet


----------

